# HWC's First DNP Run



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 28, 2018)

Who knows, it could be my only one.  We will see.

Today is actually day #2.  Woke up at 242.6lbs. 

Yesterday I felt mostly normal aside from some slight lethargy.  Around 9pm I started getting unusually hot, was sweating in my living room wearing shorts and a tshirt on the couch.  Kind of knew what was coming so I went to Walmart and bought a floor fan to use along with the ceiling fan.  Slept very heavy, no issues there and thankfully was not soaked in sweat when I got up.

Took my second dose today and feel normal so far.  I have been drinking a ton of water and keeping cals around 2100 or so. I'm planning on running it for two weeks at 200mg's to see what kind of loss I can get, if things are fine at 200 I may bump up to 400 but I'm really in no rush at the moment, just feeling things out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2018)

How is the weather ?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> How is the weather ?



Good question . In south texas feel like this could only be used in the winter for me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Good question . In south texas feel like this could only be used in the winter for me



It's 91 in Boston and heat index is 102.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 28, 2018)

How's your cake supply?


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 28, 2018)

dont do 400....trust me shit sucks ASS


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 28, 2018)

Looking forward to following this.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> How is the weather ?


****ing hot.  Just worked on my bike for about 30 minutes and I'm soaked.  90 degrees with a heat index of 94.



Spongy said:


> How's your cake supply?


You and your damn cake.  I would be terrified to eat that many carbs.



Oblivious said:


> dont do 400....trust me shit sucks ASS


Duly noted, I'm in no rush at the moment.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 28, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Who knows, it could be my only one.  We will see.
> 
> Today is actually day #2.  Woke up at 242.6lbs.
> 
> ...



Damn man, you should have waited for winter LOL 

Good luck man, I tried it once and wasn't really that impressed.  I hope it works out for you though. 

 Quick question though, are you concerned with your thyroid issues while running this stuff?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeah thyroid was definitely a concern, but I'm watching it closely.  I know when issues begin to bubble up in that area for sure.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 28, 2018)

Good luck dear!!!!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 28, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Good luck dear!!!!


Thanks Jenn, wanted to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 28, 2018)

Good luck man!!!

As for the thyroid...do you have issues with yours? (Maybe i missed it)

Im running 800mgs currently right now...600 is my tolerance level and 800 is my I hate myself level.

interested in following your 1st run! Make sure you have some good electrolytes on hand and some good pepto supply for your 1st week


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 28, 2018)

Tnanks Mets!

For heartburn I'm already on prescription Omeprazole and have plenty of supporting meds around for if/when that doesn't work.

On thyroid, yes, I have Hashimoto's disease which is essentially an autoimmune disorder in regards to the thyroid specifically.  I take prescribed T3 to level it out and I don't typically have issues when doing so.  I will be needing some electrolytes for sure, thanks for all the tips brother.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 28, 2018)

If you're already on T3 then I don't expect any thyroid issues. 
DNP transiently lowers T4, T3, etc forcing your thyroid to work a bit harder to produce the same amount. It's insignificant and doesn't require any action. T4>T3 conversion naturally drops when dieting anyway but, again, non-issue if you're already on medication. 
FWIW, I've been on it for 5 months now, not dieting, with zero thyroid issues (bloodwork every 2 months). 

Now, any other potential interaction with your condition is another story. Not exactly a well researched area but, worse case scenario, the negative effects will be short lived


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 28, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Tnanks Mets!
> 
> For heartburn I'm already on prescription Omeprazole and have plenty of supporting meds around for if/when that doesn't work.
> 
> On thyroid, yes, I have Hashimoto's disease which is essentially an autoimmune disorder in regards to the thyroid specifically.  I take prescribed T3 to level it out and I don't typically have issues when doing so.  I will be needing some electrolytes for sure, thanks for all the tips brother.




Ah I did not know that...that would explain it. Im a type1 diabetic so thats why I asked b/c I am on synthroid. I never really notice any difference but again, completely different situation. As Ripped mentioned, will be interesting to see and def keep an eye on it to see how your body responds. 

Oh i dont mean for heart burn...more like the other end burn. A lot of people will get the runs the 1st couple of days. Def keep your electrolytes in order as you are going to need them the more you take. Pedialyte gets $$$ so I would suggest gatorade, just get you some vitamins at WM (will last longer) and a bottle of V8 low sodium (Ive started to love the taste of it this run).


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 29, 2018)

Day 3 241.4lbs.

Felt fine for the most part other than some additional heat and being a little more tired, nothing I can't handle though.  I did eat more than I should have yesterday, hunger is increasing dramatically. Continuing to drink water like a mad man and have also continued with my daily regimen of a multi, fish oil, etc.  Sleep has been really good lately.




metsfan4life said:


> Ah I did not know that...that would explain it. Im a type1 diabetic so thats why I asked b/c I am on synthroid. I never really notice any difference but again, completely different situation. As Ripped mentioned, will be interesting to see and def keep an eye on it to see how your body responds.
> 
> Oh i dont mean for heart burn...more like the other end burn. A lot of people will get the runs the 1st couple of days. Def keep your electrolytes in order as you are going to need them the more you take. Pedialyte gets $$$ so I would suggest gatorade, just get you some vitamins at WM (will last longer) and a bottle of V8 low sodium (Ive started to love the taste of it this run).


Thanks Mets.  When my thyroid begins to give me issues I start to notice a difficulty swallowing or I'm at least aware of a feeling when I do it, so far no issues.  We picked up some gatorade and I'll be getting some pepto today as well, really appreciate all of the help.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 29, 2018)

Good luck brother. Keep an eye on your health.. I know how stubborn we can be. 

Rah.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 29, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Day 3 241.4lbs.
> 
> Felt fine for the most part other than some additional heat and being a little more tired, nothing I can't handle though.  I did eat more than I should have yesterday, hunger is increasing dramatically. Continuing to drink water like a mad man and have also continued with my daily regimen of a multi, fish oil, etc.  Sleep has been really good lately.
> 
> ...



good work man! yeah thats def something to keep an eye on with the thyroid. on a good note on it, at least you are aware if it begins to give you an issue. you know what you are doing in that dept for sure it seems tho!

good deal picking up the gatorade. Id get the G2 to keep the sugar down tho, no sense in adding to it by drinking it, just need to good stuff in it. you may not need the pepto but if you do, youll be happy its already at your house hahah!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 29, 2018)

Well....shit.

Cutting this run short as of today, just got the news I've been laid off.  Want to be able to have a drink.

To be continued sometime soon.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 29, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Well....shit.
> 
> Cutting this run short as of today, just got the news I've been laid off.  Want to be able to have a drink.
> 
> To be continued sometime soon.



fkn a bro... here’s hoping for a quick bounce back


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Well....shit.
> 
> Cutting this run short as of today, just got the news I've been laid off.  Want to be able to have a drink.
> 
> To be continued sometime soon.



gainz>booze comeon brother


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 29, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> gainz>booze comeon brother


I hear ya, and completely agree in most any normal situation.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 30, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I hear ya, and completely agree in most any normal situation.


Sorry to hear about you losing your job man that sucks but it seemed like you seen it coming when they cut your pay. Hopefully one of those job's you were applying for call you back soon.

 Be careful drinking on that stuff man, some of it may still be in your system. The worst thing I ever did on dnp was drink some beer, it lit my ass up and made me feel like shit.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 30, 2018)

Sorry to hear that brother! Praying that one door closing opens a new better one for you.

Def be careful with any alcohol while on DNP as King said, its in your system. With it only being 200mg for 3 days, less likely if it was a drink but def just keep an eye out.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 30, 2018)

Be careful w/ that stuff, toxic...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 30, 2018)

Yeah I felt pretty safe only having been on for three days @ 200mg to have a couple glasses of bourbon.  I didn't dose yesterday morning either which likely helped as well.

Had no ill effects and slept like a baby last night.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 30, 2018)

good deal! now no more bourbon and hit the yellow love again and start back


----------



## SmokedHedgehog (Sep 29, 2018)

Any update HollyWoodCole? Hope you're doing well!


----------



## ShiftieGears (Nov 2, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Yeah thyroid was definitely a concern, but I'm watching it closely.  I know when issues begin to bubble up in that area for sure.



I think the thyroid warnings are overstated.  My thyroid tests with DNP in my system, and having been there off and on for 4 wks, were no different than thyroid tests from 6 months earlier pre-DNP.  But I've never ran enough dose to feel horribly uncomfortable.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 7, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> Sorry to hear that brother! Praying that one door closing opens a new better one for you.
> 
> Def be careful with any alcohol while on DNP as King said, its in your system. With it only being 200mg for 3 days, less likely if it was a drink but def just keep an eye out.



What are the risks of drinking while on DNP?


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> What are the risks of drinking while on DNP?



Are you considering it?


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> Are you considering it?


 Noooooo just curious really. 
Im not planning on a cycle but my girl is, I was curious that’s all or say she wants a glass of wine or two one night how harmful would a drink or two be. I’m sure she will not drink on it but just curious. Obviously I would against it and call her a fool if she tried to go out and drink on it


----------



## Trump (Jan 7, 2019)

DEATH is pretty much the worst risk that springs to mind. 



Texan69 said:


> What are the risks of drinking while on DNP?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 7, 2019)

I would strongly discourage drinking while using DNP.  Very strongly.

I still have some and will be jumping back on in a bit.  For a bit of good news my current company recently decided that maybe I was worth keeping around and I've been put back into permanent status.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 8, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I would strongly discourage drinking while using DNP.  Very strongly.
> 
> I still have some and will be jumping back on in a bit.  For a bit of good news my current company recently decided that maybe I was worth keeping around and I've been put back into permanent status.



Congrats on the news with the job hopefully that alleviates some stress for you brother


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> DEATH is pretty much the worst risk that springs to mind.



Noted 
10 char


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 8, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I would strongly discourage drinking while using DNP.  Very strongly.
> 
> I still have some and will be jumping back on in a bit.  For a bit of good news my current company recently decided that maybe I was worth keeping around and I've been put back into permanent status.



congrats man!!! thats awesome!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 8, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Noted
> 10 char




yeah dude dont let her drink. especially being female with DNP. 1) dont drink while on DNP and 2) her 1st run, she needs to def learn her body with DNP, dont need to add anything else


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 9, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> congrats man!!! thats awesome!


Thanks Metsy, things usually have a way of working out.


----------

